# injection interval?penicillin/ oxytetracycline



## Hadassah (Aug 9, 2010)

What is the time period necessary between penicillin injections (sub-Q) and oxytetracycline (LA- 200) injections?


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm assuming you mean to avoid the interaction (or, counteraction) of one on the other..

I really dunno what the switch-over time frame is..  

Oxytet's usually given once a day and PenG's given twice a day in goats to keep them at therapeutic blood levels..  I also personally know someone who used to give both at once as a general practice, thinking they 'dovetailed' with one another...not realizing, of course, that they actually cancel each other out..  

What's the overall situation here?  Sick goat not responding to one, so you're going to try another?


----------



## Hadassah (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's the situation:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5805

And yes, I wish to avoid them counteracting each other.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 9, 2010)

Based on what I'm seeing in the other thread, it looks like she last got PenG a month ago...if so, I'd consider it ancient history.

Actually, if it were me, I'd consider it ancient history if the doe got PenG _two or three days ago_, at least in terms of starting a round of oxytetracycline.


----------



## Hadassah (Aug 9, 2010)

Err, I kinda forgot to mention that she just got a sub-Q shot of penicillin this morning, after we got concerned by the nodules. 
Will the combination of penicillin and oxy still be synergistic by, say, tomorrow morning?
We are reluctant to keep using the penicillin because the doe's original condition might still be lingering ( she had a lumpy udder a month ago, along with exterior nodules.) Also,  rumor has it goats have increasing immunity to PenG so we're thinking of going for the oxy.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 9, 2010)

All I know is that my vet recommended giving PenG twice a day to a goat, and that's the dosage I see most commonly recommended online, in books, etc..

Now, the reasoning behind 2x/day dosing is that PenG blood levels apparently drop to sub-therapeutic levels very rapidly..  If you skip the next dose, does that mean blood levels would be low enough to avoid interaction with oxytetracycline?

I dunno.  I really don't..  

I do, however, personally know someone who used to give Pen+Oxytet simultaneously as a practice, before learning that they two were antagonistic when given together.

To my knowledge, it didn't affect the goat...probably just meant the med was wasted.

IF THIS WERE MY GOAT and the last PenG was 24hrs prior, I'd give oxytet and not think twice about it..  

SINCE IT'S NOT MY GOAT, I kinda sorta have to advise that you call a vet and ask.


----------

